# Ask Brain



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

I was inspired by the _Commune_ spell in D&D and various threads here to put up a thread where people can ask yes or no questions and get an answer.  

As with _Commune_, I will provide a yes or no answer, or sometimes a single word or maybe a phrase if it is deemed neccessary.  This is intended as light-hearted fun and don't take the answers seriously.

Ask away!


----------



## Mystery Man (May 10, 2005)

Is this my 2000th post?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Is this my 2000th post?



Yes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Have you reached 700 posts?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Have you reached 700 posts?



Yes.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 10, 2005)

Are my pants on?


----------



## der_kluge (May 10, 2005)

Should I move to Charlotte, NC?


----------



## omrob (May 10, 2005)

*Hehe - somebody had too many communes last night...*

Some Cydra ones...

Have the taint jokes run their course? 

Will Veil ever turn into a waterscope? 

Is there a nefarious force keeping the Jester from updating his story hour?


----------



## GlassJaw (May 10, 2005)

Will I ever win Powerball?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Can I have my shoe back?


----------



## Mystery Man (May 10, 2005)

Why don't you ever see any half-dwarves?


----------



## ASH (May 10, 2005)

Why?


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

Is the yoda on my desk lying to me? 

You know, I'm sure he is. Every little word that comes from his little electronic voicebox is taunting me with lies! LIES! Plattitudes and lies! He tuants me, the little mechanical beast dressed up to look like a backwards-talking jedi master... lies....


Lies.


Right?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Are you more accurate than a Magic Eight Ball?


----------



## Mystery Man (May 10, 2005)

Oh I've got a real good one:


Will "Wil Save" still be on the last page of Dungeon Magazine a year from now?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Are my pants on?



Hopefully.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Should I move to Charlotte, NC?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

omrob said:
			
		

> Some Cydra ones...
> 
> Have the taint jokes run their course?



No.



> Will Veil ever turn into a waterscope?



Yes.



> Is there a nefarious force keeping the Jester from updating his story hour?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Will I ever win Powerball?



No.


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Are my pants on?




A variation of that is what I was going to ask for my first question actually... MEGHal affects us all in subconscious ways, eh?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can I have my shoe back?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Why don't you ever see any half-dwarves?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Why?



Yes.


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

_(aside: what a fascinating way to rapidly increase Brain's post-count... nearly ingenious, I would say)_


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Is the yoda on my desk lying to me?
> 
> You know, I'm sure he is. Every little word that comes from his little electronic voicebox is taunting me with lies! LIES! Plattitudes and lies! He tuants me, the little mechanical beast dressed up to look like a backwards-talking jedi master... lies....
> 
> ...



Unsure, I am.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.



Please!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> _(aside: what a fascinating way to rapidly increase Brain's post-count... nearly ingenious, I would say)_



Seconded.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you more accurate than a Magic Eight Ball?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Oh I've got a real good one:
> 
> 
> Will "Wil Save" still be on the last page of Dungeon Magazine a year from now?



Unlikely.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> A variation of that is what I was going to ask for my first question actually... MEGHal affects us all in subconscious ways, eh?



Yes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 10, 2005)

did the chicken come before the egg?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> did the chicken come before the egg?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> _(aside: what a fascinating way to rapidly increase Brain's post-count... nearly ingenious, I would say)_



While that is not my intention, it may be a side effect.  My intention is to provide answers to your questions (either a service or entertainment depending on how you look at it)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Are you related to Pinky?


----------



## Dakkareth (May 10, 2005)

My question:

?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you related to Pinky?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> My question:
> 
> ?



Indeed.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2005)

Will Ashnar meet Scun again?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Will my character survive through Knight Otu's LEW game?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Will Ashnar meet Scun again?



Yes.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Will my character survive through Knight Otu's LEW game?



Will Eskaron survive the run-in with Jdvn1's character?


----------



## Brain (May 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Will my character survive through Knight Otu's LEW game?



Not bloody likely.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Will Eskaron survive the run-in with Jdvn1's character?



I think this is indirectly answered in the answer for my question...


----------



## Dakkareth (May 11, 2005)

Should I go to sleep?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Will Eskaron survive the run-in with Jdvn1's character?



Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.



Next question: Are you lying?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Should I go to sleep?



Daily.


----------



## Dakkareth (May 11, 2005)

Would you care for a _microcosm_?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Next question: Are you lying?



Different perspective maybe.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Different perspective maybe.



Hm.  Are our definitions of "survive" the same?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Would you care for a _microcosm_?



already do.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm.  Are our definitions of "survive" the same?



unknown.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> unknown.



*gasp*


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Are you a disembodied brain?


----------



## Mystery Man (May 11, 2005)

Where the hell was Biggles when you needed him last Saturday?
And where were all the sportsmen who always pulled you through?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

May I _please_ have my shoe back?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Can you send me the shoe?


Or wouldn't I want it?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you a disembodied brain?



Not exactly.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Where the hell was Biggles when you needed him last Saturday



No.


> And where were all the sportsmen who always pulled you through?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> May I _please_ have my shoe back?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Can you send me the shoe?



No.


> Or wouldn't I want it?



No.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.



Woohoo!  Thanks!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Are you having fun?

Too much fun?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you having fun?



Yes.



> Too much fun?



Never.


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2005)

What are we going to do tonight, Brain?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Never.



I question the veracity of this answer.


----------



## Dakkareth (May 11, 2005)

What of the rat?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> What are we going to do tonight, Brain?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> What of the rat?



No.


----------



## Dakkareth (May 11, 2005)

Keeping this in mind, are the chances good, that the cats will win the war?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Keeping this in mind, are the chances good, that the cats will win the war?



No.


----------



## Greylock (May 11, 2005)

Has Piratecat noticed this thread yet?


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

Will this thread be locked down by a mod tonight?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Has Piratecat noticed this thread yet?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Will this thread be locked down by a mod tonight?



Error.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Are you having a good day?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you having a good day?



Overall.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 11, 2005)

Who makes up all?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

When will humanity decide to opt out of the arms race and love their fellows like brothers and sisters?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Who makes up all?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When will humanity decide to opt out of the arms race and love their fellows like brothers and sisters?



Unknown.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

When will you stop giving vague answers?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When will you stop giving vague answers?



I "Not bloody likely" a vague answer?


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When will you stop giving vague answers?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 11, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I "Not bloody likely" a vague answer?



Yes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 12, 2005)

I am holding up fingers. 
is the number more than two?


----------



## Brain (May 12, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I am holding up fingers.
> is the number more than two?



Yes.


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

Does she love me?


----------



## Brain (May 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Does she love me?



Yes.


----------



## VoiceOfReason? (May 12, 2005)

have you come out of the closet about your raging 'tendencies' yet?


----------



## Brain (May 12, 2005)

VoiceOfReason? said:
			
		

> have you come out of the closet about your raging 'tendencies' yet?



Does not compute.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Are you a disembodied brain?




He is, actually.  It's quite freaky.  When we game his jar is there next to the battle mat with all these weird tubes and stuff, with the little speaker with the Stephen Hawking voice... no offense, buddy, but sometimes you give me chills.  :\  Especially when you get all emotive in that voice.  It's just... well... you know.  Freaky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2005)

Are you a frikanatur?


----------



## Brain (May 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you a frikanatur?



naturally


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Are you a robotpirateninja brain?


----------



## Brain (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you a robotpirateninja brain?



Not today.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 12, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> He is, actually. It's quite freaky. When we game his jar is there next to the battle mat with all these weird tubes and stuff, with the little speaker with the Stephen Hawking voice... no offense, buddy, but sometimes you give me chills. :\  Especially when you get all emotive in that voice.  It's just... well... you know.  Freaky.



So... he's a brain in a jar?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 13, 2005)

I don't like my answer, can I have another?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Do you know what a frikanatur is?


----------



## yennico (May 13, 2005)

Do you throw a coin for each answer?


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't like my answer, can I have another?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you know what a frikanatur is?



Phonetically


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

yennico said:
			
		

> Do you throw a coin for each answer?



No.


----------



## reveal (May 13, 2005)

Did you start this thread simply as an excuse to bump your postcount by posting silly one or two word phrases?


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Did you start this thread simply as an excuse to bump your postcount by posting silly one or two word phrases?



No.


----------



## reveal (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.




But it still worked out nicely for you, didn't it?


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> But it still worked out nicely for you, didn't it?



*Shrug*


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 13, 2005)

So. like I was reading this thread on the boards and I remembered that I needed to mow the yard cause it's supposed to rain maybe tonight or tomorrow and I need to work this afternoon and watch the kids tomorrow then my group which can never seem to pick a time to play when everyone can make it won't be getting together because of work and moving and finals.  So maybe the next weekend but one guy will be gone and the other girl broke up with her boyfriend who is also in our group so I guess one or both of them won't be gaming anymore - sigh - but anyhow I've got them all up to second almost third level now but haven't prepared more than one adventure yet in case they decide not to go back to town and stumble into the immortal kobold Inn or not.
Anyhow, so I figure I can get at least the back yard mowed before lunch and I need to shower and head to work, unless the grass is too wet because it is so long that I have to spend time picking up all the sticks and kid's toys that are hiding so they can be decapitated by the mower.  Speaking of which, I also need to keep my out for bunny nests cause there are several holes in the yard where the little hoppers hide and I'd hate to hit one but a least I can be sure there aren't any if I look.
So, will it rain?

R E


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> So, will it rain?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

why are clouds white?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

why is the sun yellow?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

why don't I just stop asking why and have a beer already?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Unknown.



I'd have said "3:32pm." or something.

- Kemrain the Explicitly Vague.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Do I have cancer?

- Kemrain the Just Wondering.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is the sky blue?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> why are clouds white?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> why is the sun yellow?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> why don't I just stop asking why and have a beer already?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

brain said:
			
		

> frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				brain said:
			
		

> frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are aware that I dislike your vagueness, right?


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do I have cancer?
> 
> - Kemrain the Just Wondering.



Possibly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

brain said:
			
		

> frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AH-HA!* If you were all knowledgeable you would be aware that _I_ have no beer in the kitchen fridge!


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are aware that I dislike your vagueness, right?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *AH-HA!* If you were all knowledgeable you would be aware that _I_ have no beer in the kitchen fridge!



Your question made no mention of the kitchen fridge.  Beer is widely available.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Your question made no mention of the kitchen fridge.  Beer is widely available.



What a putz.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are aware that I dislike your vagueness, right?



Isn't that part of the thread's charme?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Possibly.




 Possibly.. Damb.

- Kemrain the Guessing.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

If I do, and I'm not saying I do or not.. Is it benign?

- Kemrain the Possibly Curious.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If I do, and I'm not saying I do or not.. Is it benign?
> 
> - Kemrain the Possibly Curious.



Is there such a thing as unhealthy curiosity?

Is this thread devolving into a question game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as unhealthy curiosity?
> 
> Is this thread devolving into a question game?



It is?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as unhealthy curiosity?
> 
> Is this thread devolving into a question game?



Devolving? Understatement?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Devolving? Understatement?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Perhaps.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Perhaps.



 Perhapse not.

- Kemrain the Contrary.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If I do, and I'm not saying I do or not.. Is it benign?
> 
> - Kemrain the Possibly Curious.



Hopefully.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Is there such a thing as unhealthy curiosity?



Yes.


> Is this thread devolving into a question game?



No.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hopefully.



 Should I see a doctor?

- Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Should I see a doctor?
> 
> - Kemrain the Poor.



Regularly.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Regularly.



 But that costs lots of money..

If I marry my boyfriend, will I be able toget health insurance within a year?

- Kemrain the Cheap.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If I marry my boyfriend, will I be able toget health insurance within a year?
> 
> - Kemrain the Cheap.



Probably.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Probably.



 Does that mean he'll graduate soon?

- Kemrain the Poor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

It is a good possibility.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is a good possibility.



My, Brain, you're looking awful furry this morning...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

I'm glad you are amused. It makes my endorphin count rise.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm glad you are amused. It makes my endorphin count rise.



 Happiness is infectious. I hope they cure cancer before working on the cure to happiness.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happiness is infectious. I hope they cure cancer before working on the cure to happiness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful.



I hope so too. It'll be a sad day when a cure for happiness is found.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope so too. It'll be a sad day when a cure for happiness is found.



 Yeah..


Spoiler



Though it might be argued that taxes are the cure to happiness...



- Kemrain the Spoiled.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

We're both spoiled. I'm lucky to have such a loving family.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We're both spoiled. I'm lucky to have such a loving family.





Spoiler



Actually, I was hinting that I was using spoilers in my post, as I'm known to do. Seems you missed it. Oh well.



- Kemrain the 



Spoiler



Spoiled


.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, funny.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny, funny.



I thought so.

- Kemrain the Bored Bored Bored Bored.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Does that mean he'll graduate soon?
> 
> - Kemrain the Poor.



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.



Why must you be so negative?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.



 Dambit! That slacking little bugger!

- Kemrain the Steamy.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why must you be so negative?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.



You are so ...... ...... *ODD*.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are so ...... ...... *ODD*.



 Better than being Even.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Better than being Even.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



What is wrong with even? This is an even numbered post.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is wrong with even? This is an even numbered post.



Looks like 157 to me.

- Kemrain the Counting Capable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

It was post # 3,144.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

and this is post # 3,146.


----------



## Masquerade (May 13, 2005)

If Paul is taller than Jane, Eddie is shorter than Fred, and Sylvia is the tallest of them all, how many apples do you have?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and this is post # 3,146.



 Simply having an even number of posts doesn't make you even, no more than eating beef gives me horns.

- Kemrain the Horne.. I'm Not Going There.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> If Paul is taller than Jane, Eddie is shorter than Fred, and Sylvia is the tallest of them all, how many apples do you have?



 Pi?

- Kemrain the "Mmmm.. Apple Pi."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Simply having an even number of posts doesn't make you even, no more than eating beef gives me horns.
> 
> - Kemrain the Horne.. I'm Not Going There.



Fine then. This is post # 164. and .......     ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine then. This is post # 164. and .......     ROFL!!!!!!!



 Thank you, thank you.. I'll be here all week.. and given that it's friday, I'm pretty much done.

- Kemrain the Leaving in 15 Minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

You leaving ENWorld or your job?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You leaving ENWorld or your job?



Both. Though I'll be back on Tuesday. Or maybe even the weekend. Though, it would be fitting to ditch this account entirely becuase I broke my rule.

- Kemrain the Flexable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Both. Though I'll be back on Tuesday. Or maybe even the weekend. Though, it would be fitting to ditch this account entirely becuase I broke my rule.
> 
> - Kemrain the Flexable.



You going out of town?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You going out of town?



 Maybe, though, even if I stay, I'll be in heavy RP mode all weekend with my boyfriend.

We have 2 games we need to progress in.

- Kemrain the Bi-RP-ual.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

In either case....good luck.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> If Paul is taller than Jane, Eddie is shorter than Fred, and Sylvia is the tallest of them all, how many apples do you have?



No.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In either case....good luck.



 Thanks. Hopefully in game 1 my wife will come home safely, and in game 2 I'll "hit 25" pretty soon.

Mmmm.. 25 changes...

- Kemrain the Seven.

I should probably ask a question or two, huh?

Is there life amongst the stars?

What is the meaning of life?

Is it 42?

It's 42, isn't it?

- Kemrain the Questioning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

You raise many interesting questions.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You raise many interesting questions.



 5?

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Yes, 5.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I should probably ask a question or two, huh?



Yes.



> Is there life amongst the stars?



Yes.



> What is the meaning of life?



Yes.



> Is it 42?



No.



> It's 42, isn't it?



Related.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Does Brain need a vaction?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, 5.



 Ask JDiv what 5 means.

- Kemrain the Late to Go Home.


----------



## Brain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Does Brain need a vaction?



Yes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 14, 2005)

Does it help anyone else if I enjoy the comfort of air on my skin while doing odd things?


----------



## Brain (May 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Does it help anyone else if I enjoy the comfort of air on my skin while doing odd things?



Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Both. Though I'll be back on Tuesday. Or maybe even the weekend. Though, it would be fitting to ditch this account entirely becuase I broke my rule.
> 
> - Kemrain the Flexable.



Which rule?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ask JDiv what 5 means.
> 
> - Kemrain the Late to Go Home.



No one talks to me unless he has to.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 14, 2005)

Do you like pina coladas?

How many roads must a man walk down?

Is not being a disembodied brain disappointing?

Has anyone ever actually turned into a waterscope?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 14, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.





How?


----------



## Brain (May 14, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Do you like pina coladas?



No.



> How many roads must a man walk down?



No.



> Is not being a disembodied brain disappointing?



No.



> Has anyone ever actually turned into a waterscope?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> How?



Contagiously.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 15, 2005)

Are you my own personal magic 8 ball now?


----------



## Brain (May 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Are you my own personal magic 8 ball now?



No.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 16, 2005)

Aw!  Why not?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

That's not a yes or no question.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 16, 2005)

Who said I wanted to make answering it easy?


----------



## Brain (May 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw!  Why not?



Yes and No.


----------



## the Jester (May 16, 2005)

*watches Brain's postcount rise*

lol!!!1!


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Does Batman have the greatest superpowers in the DC universe?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Batman doesn't even have superpowers.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Batman doesn't even have superpowers.




So much for the trick question.....


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

If Garfield and Snoopy lived on the same block would Garfield terrorize him into leaving?


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Is Goofy a dog?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> So much for the trick question.....



Ah, sorry.  I think Batman and Zorro are the two coolest heroes for that reason.  Zorro, especially, because he doesn't even have all the gadgets.


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Does Batman have the greatest superpowers in the DC universe?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> If Garfield and Snoopy lived on the same block would Garfield terrorize him into leaving?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is Goofy a dog?



Yes and No.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Would Calvin (of Calvin & Hobbes fame) get along with the Foxtrot kids?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes and No.



He's a cartoon dog!

And a planet.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Is it late and thus time to sleep?


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's a cartoon dog!
> 
> And a planet.




goofy-  not pluto


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> goofy-  not pluto



Ah, see, I'm tired.

He's a cartoon dog.

And the next planet discovered should be called Goofy.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, see, I'm tired.
> 
> He's a cartoon dog.
> 
> And the next planet discovered should be called Goofy.




Scooby


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is it late and thus time to sleep?




Brain has left the building so I will answer for him-


Yes

Goodnite 'all


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Would Calvin (of Calvin & Hobbes fame) get along with the Foxtrot kids?



Unknown.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Would Calvin (of Calvin & Hobbes fame) get along with the Foxtrot kids?



I'd think not.


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is it late and thus time to sleep?



No.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.




oh good because I'm back.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> oh good because I'm back.



I can't believe you proved Brain right.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd think not.





Is that because Calvin the terrible T-Rex would chew their legs or because Captain Spiff would zap them?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that because Calvin the terrible T-Rex would chew their legs or because Captain Spiff would zap them?



Because their pets are too different.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you proved Brain right.





ah-  can't sleep and checked out the PbP area then becoming bored I returned.  I do really need to get off this computer somehowever.


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because their pets are too different.





pets or pet-peeves?

I don't recall any living critters with Calvin.  Same with the Fox family but only because they don't have any-  not that PETA is knocking on the door  


"sir-  your son has done something ...horrible  sniff sniff  cry"


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't believe you proved Brain right.





I didn't return for 8 minutes however....if that matters any


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, see, I'm tired.
> 
> He's a cartoon dog.
> 
> And the next planet discovered should be called Goofy.





....and I still think the next planet should be Scooby-  not Goofy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> ah-  can't sleep and checked out the PbP area then becoming bored I returned.  I do really need to get off this computer somehowever.



Yeah, I did the same.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> pets or pet-peeves?
> 
> I don't recall any living critters with Calvin.  Same with the Fox family but only because they don't have any-  not that PETA is knocking on the door
> 
> ...



Well, Calvin's was the Hobbes.  The Foxes had the lizard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't return for 8 minutes however....if that matters any



No, because you didn't sleep.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> ....and I still think the next planet should be Scooby-  not Goofy.



... You would.  I ignored that for a _reason_.


----------



## the Jester (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> ah-  can't sleep and checked out the PbP area then becoming bored I returned.  I do really need to get off this computer somehowever.




"Need" is such a strong word.


----------



## the Jester (May 17, 2005)

Brain- my questions for you:



1. Will you guys defeat Seclaidra next game?   


2. Will Ruben get back to me before I update again? 


3. Have we seen the last of Dogtooth?


----------



## Brain (May 17, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Will you guys defeat Seclaidra next game?



Yes.


> Will Ruben get back to me before I update again?



Baneficial.


> Have we seen the last of Dogtooth?



No!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 18, 2005)

Who are you?


----------



## Brain (May 18, 2005)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Who are you?



Yes.


----------



## Goblyn (May 18, 2005)

Will responding to this increase your postcount? If it does, then will That put you at 800 posts?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 18, 2005)

Should we care?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 18, 2005)

Are you Gyrd?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Will responding to this increase your postcount?



Yes.


> If it does, then will That put you at 800 posts?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Should we care?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Are you Gyrd?



Yes and No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

What is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Is it possible to splice a mouse with an electrical eel?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is it?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it possible to splice a mouse with an electrical eel?



Yes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 19, 2005)

Can I eat a box of cookies without getting into trouble?


----------



## Goblyn (May 19, 2005)

Will you answer 'No' to this question?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I eat a box of cookies without getting into trouble?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Will you answer 'No' to this question?



Yes and No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Since it is possible to splice a mouse with an electrical eel, what the end result be called?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Would it be yellow with black tipped ears and rosy red cheeks?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 19, 2005)

Were you aware that my last question was answered incorrectly?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Maybe "trouble" is a subjective term?


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Were you aware that my last question was answered incorrectly?




No, you simply ate the wrong box of cookies.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since it is possible to splice a mouse with an electrical eel, what the end result be called?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Would it be yellow with black tipped ears and rosy red cheeks?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Were you aware that my last question was answered incorrectly?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Can I become a brain without a body like you?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Will people get back to and post in the unofficial Hivemind Slash thread? Should I just start a new one now?

- Kemrain the Hiveminded.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Will people get back to and post in the unofficial Hivemind Slash thread? Should I just start a new one now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiveminded.



Why not?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Will RangerWickett become president in the 2008 elections?

Would you vote for him?

- Kemrain the RangerWickett Fanbeing.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why not?



Because Hellhound's hasn't been closed yet. Go reply to my posts there, you slacker! I'm talking about episode 3. Go, go!

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Will RangerWickett become president in the 2008 elections?
> 
> Would you vote for him?
> 
> - Kemrain the RangerWickett Fanbeing.



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because Hellhound's hasn't been closed yet. Go reply to my posts there, you slacker! I'm talking about episode 3. Go, go!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.



New hivemind thread opened.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No.



 My, Brain, you're looking awful furry today.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My, Brain, you're looking awful furry today.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



There it is again, you're amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There it is again, you're amused.



 I'm tempted to copy/paste my reply from the other thread. Heehee.

- Kemrain the Still Amused, and Less Bored Now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain is often amused.  I think we lesser being amuse her.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to copy/paste my reply from the other thread. Heehee.
> 
> - Kemrain the Still Amused, and Less Bored Now.



You _would_, wouldn't you?

Well, whatever.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is often amused.  I think we lesser being amuse her.



Her?! Is Joy Division *that* lazy!?

- Kemrain the >.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is often amused.  I think we lesser being amuse her.



That must be it.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That must be it.



 Because there are so few other options.. Yes.. Deductive reasoning wins again..

- Kemrain the <.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You _would_, wouldn't you?
> 
> Well, whatever.



 Wouldn't I?

- Kemrain the Ever What.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Because there are so few other options.. Yes.. Deductive reasoning wins again..
> 
> - Kemrain the <.



Yay for deductive reasoning!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is often amused.  I think we lesser being amuse her.



Bah.

Her?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can I become a brain without a body like you?



Yes and No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes and No.



Explain how.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> Her?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!



 Teehee!

- Kemrain the "20."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> Her?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!



She just might be!


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Will people get back to and post in the unofficial Hivemind Slash thread?



 Unknown.




> Should I just start a new one now?



No.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Explain how.



 Yes.

- Kemrain the Not Really Brain.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Will RangerWickett become president in the 2008 elections?



Unlikely.


> Would you vote for him?



No.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She just might be!



 >_<'

- Kemrain the "That's the Only 'Smiley' I'm Allowed to Use."


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Her?! Is Joy Division *that* lazy!?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Really Brain.



My you are looking quite runic today Brain!


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Her?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!



Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Teehee!
> 
> - Kemrain the "20."



I don't think I've gotten a 'teehee' out of you before.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.



That's the best yes so far, but from the quote you can't tell which I'm talking about.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My you are looking quite runic today Brain!



 Actualy, they're glyphs, but, I won't let that stand in the way of laughing at you.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actualy, they're glyphs, but, I won't let that stand in the way of laughing at you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



At?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actualy, they're glyphs, but, I won't let that stand in the way of laughing at you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Oh......that _must_ explain it. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At?



 With! With. Right. With. I meant with. Really.

- Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes.



 Thank you Brain. I like you, too, you ambiguous lump of gray matter you.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> With! With. Right. With. I meant with. Really.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.



 Or, was it []On[/i]? I always get those two confused.

- Kemrain the With Crack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> With! With. Right. With. I meant with. Really.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.




<shifts weight>

Shifty. 

<Catches Kemrain>

My you're cute!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or, was it []On[/i]? I always get those two confused.
> 
> - Kemrain the With Crack.



Through?
About?
Alongside?
Without?
Despite?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Through?
> About?
> Alongside?
> Without?
> Despite?



 - Kemrain the Through Crack?

- Kemrain the About Crack?

- Kemrain the Alongside Crack?

- Kemrain the Without Crack?

- Kemrain the Despite Crack?

- Kemrain the Cracked.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Through Crack?
> 
> - Kemrain the About Crack?
> 
> ...



Watch out for your head there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Through Crack?
> 
> - Kemrain the About Crack?
> 
> ...



Well whichevere it is, I'll love you always.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <shifts weight>
> 
> Shifty.
> 
> ...



 Awww...

- Kemrain the Bashful.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well whichevere it is, I'll love you always.



 Aaaw...

- Kemrain the Loved.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Awww...
> 
> - Kemrain the Bashful.



I was wondering, might I be able take you out to dinner tonight?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My you're cute!





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well whichevere it is, I'll love you always.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay sweetie pie.



Ok, ok, for your sake, I hope my boyfriend doesn't see this...

You don't want to make a grown man cry.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was wondering, might I be able take you out to dinner tonight?



 Sorry, but you being in Arizona might prevent that. Spacial physics being what they are.

- Kemrain the in Massachusetts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, for your sake, I hope my boyfriend doesn't see this...



Just my luck.   


Oh, well. I have way too much love to give to live my whole life by myself. 
You have my bleesings Kemrain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you being in Arizona might prevent that. Spacial physics being what they are.
> 
> - Kemrain the in Massachusetts.



And I suppose it is too late to catch a flight. If I am ever in Massachusetts, I'll look you up. Then I'll invite you out to dinner.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just my luck.
> 
> 
> Oh, well. I have way too much love to give to live my whole life by myself.
> You have my bleesings Kemrain.



 Don't feel too bad. You'd probably prefer somone with whom you could have children. I kinda squandered those chances when I went on meds.

But I *am* flattered, and I *do* enjoy the attention.

- Kemrain the Impotent.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I suppose it is too late to catch a flight. If I am ever in Massachusetts, I'll look you up. Then I'll invite you out to dinner.



 I never turn away free food. Sure!

- Kemrain the Leech.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, but you being in Arizona might prevent that. Spacial physics being what they are.
> 
> - Kemrain the in Massachusetts.



Isn't it all relative anyway?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't it all relative anyway?



 Yes, it's relatively difficult to be in AZ and MA at once.

- Kemrain the Related.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, it's relatively difficult to be in AZ and MA at once.
> 
> - Kemrain the Related.



Not really. Ever read _Jumper_ by Stephen Gould?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, it's relatively difficult to be in AZ and MA at once.
> 
> - Kemrain the Related.



Difficult, yes.  Impossible, no.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not really. Ever read _Jumper_ by Stephen Gould?



 No.

and it's spelt Goa'uld. You damn Tauri...

- Kemrain the Stargater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Yes, but only in reference to Stargate, that I am fully aware. Iwas talking about an authour, whose last name is actually spelled Gould.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> and it's spelt Goa'uld. You damn Tauri...
> 
> - Kemrain the Stargater.



I'm not Tauri, I'm a Furling.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not Tauri, I'm a Furling.



 You're extinct?

- Kemrain the Nox?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Sole surviving member of my species.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sole surviving member of my species.



 Bang?

- Kemrain the Livid?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

<looks around>

What bang?


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <looks around>
> 
> What bang?



 The Big One?

- Kemrain the Theoretical Atrtophysicist, Theoretically.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Hijack alert.  Stick to questions for me please.


----------



## Kemrain (May 19, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hijack alert.  Stick to questions for me please.



 Can we hijack your thread?

- Kemrain the Sowwy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hijack alert.  Stick to questions for me please.



Hijack, shmijack.

Whatever.

Kemrain is my friend!


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can we hijack your thread?



No.


----------



## Szatany (May 19, 2005)

Ok Brain, got some questions for you:

- does God love me?
- is Robocop 3 any good?
- would dr. doom defeat vader at his (doom's) turf?
- do you like armpits?
- do dolphins play any role of importance in the grand scheme of things?
- is death the end of consciousness?
- am i cool?
- do fetuses have any ranks in Swim skill?

Thats for now, answer those and I _might_ ask anothers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Szatany said:
			
		

> Ok Brain, got some questions for you:
> 
> - does God love me?
> - is Robocop 3 any good?
> ...



yes.
yes.
no.
no.
yes.
no.
maybe.
no.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Why is my cat licking my leg?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Would it be a good idea to take a shower after taking a bath?


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2005)

A couple more for you:

When we game later today, will your character fall into the trap I have prepared for him?

Will James Collins come to this session?

Will Aaron show up before 8?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Szatany said:
			
		

> - does God love me?



...


> - is Robocop 3 any good?



Unknown.


> - would dr. doom defeat vader at his (doom's) turf?



No.


> - do you like armpits?



No.


> - do dolphins play any role of importance in the grand scheme of things?



Yes.


> - is death the end of consciousness?



...


> - am i cool?



Yes and No.


> - do fetuses have any ranks in Swim skill?



No.

...=No answer due to forum rules on religious discussion.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is my cat licking my leg?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Would it be a good idea to take a shower after taking a bath?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> When we game later today, will your character fall into the trap I have prepared for him?



Probably.


> Will James Collins come to this session?



Hopefully.


> Will Aaron show up before 8?



Possibly.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 19, 2005)

Am I right?

Am I wrong?

Should I update my games?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Am I right?



Yes and No.


> Am I wrong?



Yes and No.


> Should I update my games?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Should I change the liquid that you are floating in?


----------



## Brain (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I change the liquid that you are floating in?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

Wouldn't be nice to float in some freash brain tonic though?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be nice to float in some freash brain tonic though?



No.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 20, 2005)

Why not, I would think that tonic would be all icky and what not.


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Because it was a trick.  He offered _Freash_ tonic.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Because it was a trick.  He offered _Freash_ tonic.



More than a one word answer!


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

It was a comment.  Note that it wasn't in response to an official question with a question mark.  Just like this one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

I'll let it slide this time.  But I _will_ get you , Lonestar!


----------



## yennico (May 20, 2005)

Is this thread only for improving the postcount?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

yennico said:
			
		

> Is this thread only for improving the postcount?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Should I change the liquid that you are floating in?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I change the liquid that you are floating in?



Into what?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I change the liquid that you are floating in?



Nay.


----------



## Darmanicus (May 20, 2005)

Is beer good fer you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice to float in some fresh brain tonic though?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Is beer good fer you?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be nice to float in some fresh brain tonic though?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Should I go skinny dipping today?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I go skinny dipping today?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Should I listen to my inner child?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I listen to my inner child?



Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Blue?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blue?



Yes and No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Red?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

White?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Red?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> White?



Yes and No.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Yellow?
(I'm sensing a theme here)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Is the hand quicker than the eye?


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yellow?



Yes and No.


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is the hand quicker than the eye?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 20, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> No.



Why not?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes and No.



I knew it!


----------



## Brain (May 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why not?



Yes and No.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 20, 2005)

Does nostalgia play a role in judging Episodes I to III?

A big one?


----------



## Brain (May 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Does nostalgia play a role in judging Episodes I to III?



Yes and No.


> A big one?



No and Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2005)

Sum EGO having a bonus dies?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 21, 2005)

Bin ICH habend ein artig label?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bin ICH habend ein artig label?



Er, what?


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Er, what?



Yeah, I was confused by those last couple of posts also.  They don't get answers.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2005)

So you will only answer questions you understand?

Do you like pickles?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was confused by those last couple of posts also.  They don't get answers.



You're prejudiced against questions that confuse you?


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> So you will only answer questions you understand?



Generally.


> Do you like pickles?



No.


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're prejudiced against questions that confuse you?



Yes.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2005)

Are some of your questioners simply trying to pad their post counts?


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Are some of your questioners simply trying to pad their post counts?



Yes.


----------



## the Jester (May 22, 2005)

Isn't there a better way to do so?


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Isn't there a better way to do so?



Yes and No.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 22, 2005)

Why would anyone want to do that again?


----------



## Brain (May 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to do that again?



Unknown.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 22, 2005)

Can you read Latin and/or German?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 22, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can you read Latin and/or German?



Can you write Latin and/or German?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 22, 2005)

If you're questioning my previous posts, I use InterTran for my translation needs. I know it isn't perfect, but i suffices in a pinch.


----------



## Brain (May 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can you read Latin and/or German?



No.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 23, 2005)

Sprechen Sie Deutsch?


----------



## Brain (May 23, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sprechen Sie Deutsch?



Nein.


----------



## the Jester (May 23, 2005)

Do you read any languages other than English?

Should I have fruit today?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know it isn't perfect, but i suffices in a pinch.



Would you believe me if I say that at least the "german" post made no sense to me?

Brain, did it make sense to you?


----------



## Brain (May 23, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Do you read any languages other than English?



Yes and No.


> Should I have fruit today?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (May 23, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Brain, did it make sense to you?



No.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 24, 2005)

Du ist blau?


----------



## Brain (May 25, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Du ist blau?



...


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

do other people use german for player codes while talking in front of the DM or is it just me?


----------



## Brain (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> do other people use german for player codes while talking in front of the DM or is it just me?



Yes.


----------



## DragonSword (May 25, 2005)

Will this whole thing of asking you questions ever get old?


----------



## Knight Otu (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> do other people use german for player codes while talking in front of the DM or is it just me?



Would you try that in front of me?


----------



## Brain (May 25, 2005)

DragonSword said:
			
		

> Will this whole thing of asking you questions ever get old?



Yes and No.


----------



## DragonSword (May 25, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Yes and No.



 Beautiful.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 26, 2005)

Soon?


----------



## Brain (May 26, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Soon?



No.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Would you try that in front of me?



probably. 
please forgive my phonetic spelling - as it happens I cant spell in my native toung either. 

how many can you translate? 

```
[U]Short Form [/U]         [U]Orginal Saying  [/U]  
1.  Um die Eche              "" 
2.  Ambroster          Ich verschmide mit miener Ambroster 
3.  Tentenfish         Der Tentenfish ist nicht regart der gedanken Controllar! 
4.  Fliegen                 ""
5.  Eins,Zwie,Dri           ""
```


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 26, 2005)

Now that I am looking at it they are actually in charater code words, 
In one hackmaster tournament game I used 4 of 5 of them. 
one of the more violent ones on a fellow party member.


----------



## Brain (Jun 2, 2005)

There must be more questions out there in need of mysterious one word answers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Are there any more questions?


----------



## Szatany (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you like Star Trek?

Is your jar made of plastic?

Do I lack any teeth?


----------



## Brain (Jun 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are there any more questions?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (Jun 2, 2005)

Szatany said:
			
		

> Do you like Star Trek?



Yes.


> Is your jar made of plastic?



No.


> Do I lack any teeth?



Yes.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 2, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> probably.



<--*points to location*


			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> please forgive my phonetic spelling - as it happens I cant spell in my native toung either.
> 
> how many can you translate?
> 
> ...



1. Around the Corner
2. Crossbow/I ...* with my crossbow
3. Squid/The squid is not ...* the mind controller
4. Fly
5. One, two, three

*I can't make out which words verschmiden and regart are supposed to be.

Do you think I got something right, Brain?


----------



## Brain (Jun 2, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do you think I got something right, Brain?



Yes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do you think I got something right, Brain?



I concur with Brain.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2005)

Does my cat hate enworld? 
She always tries to sit on the keyboard while Im surfing.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 3, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> <--*points to location*
> 
> 1. Around the Corner
> 2. Crossbow/I ...* with my crossbow
> ...




Yes  mostly 
2. Sh*t or waste - its a KODT pun.  oh there should be a "him" in that sentance as well. 
3. responding to 

the reason I would use them is many are context based - 
translating crossbow doesnt help, unless the opponent a. speaks german, b. reads Knights Of the Dinner Table 
c. can guess the rest of the sentance. 

1. take someone out of sight, quietly, and permanently. (reputed german crime slang)
2. Im going to attack, unless the party stops me. 
3. we are talking to/facing a disguised mindflayer/psion/insane(evil) mage  (squid/mindcontrol/quote is by a mad scientist)
4. run away
5 sometimes shortened to ein,drie to befuddle those who cant count in german.


Brain, will KO fix any of my german errors?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 3, 2005)

1) Um die Ecke [bringen] - indeed a slang for killing.
2) Ich "verschmutze" [ihn] mit meiner Armbrust - Not really used, no. 
3) Der Tintenfisch "reagiert" nicht auf den Gendankenkontrolleur. - I suspect now it is reagieren, which would translate better as react.
4) Fliegen - might also be Fliehen - Flee.
5) Eins, Zwei, Drei

Does this answer Evilhalflings question, Brain?


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Does my cat hate enworld?
> She always tries to sit on the keyboard while Im surfing.



Yes.


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Brain, will KO fix any of my german errors?



Yes.


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Does this answer Evilhalflings question, Brain?



Yes and No.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 4, 2005)

Is there any hope for a 500 pound everquest addict?


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is there any hope for a 500 pound everquest addict?



Yes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 4, 2005)

Am I going to kill any characters tonight ?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Am I going to kill any characters tonight ?




God I hope so.

Oh wait, I'm not Brain...


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Am I going to kill any characters tonight ?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Will I become a zombie tonight and eat brains for the rest of my unnatural existence?


----------



## Brain (Jun 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will I become a zombie tonight and eat brains for the rest of my unnatural existence?



No.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Nuts, if I was I was going to start by feating on yours!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by Evilhalfling


> Am I going to kill any characters tonight ?





			
				Brain said:
			
		

> No.




Right! 
two disabled and bleeding, both survived.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 5, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> God I hope so.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm not Brain...



Did you forget?


----------

